
Artificial sweetener usage thought to facilitate C difficile virulence - growlix
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25178
======
DrScump
Actual page title: "Dietary trehalose enhances virulence of epidemic
Clostridium difficile"

Submitting with a genericized title causes confusion with common consumer ASes
like aspartame, sucralose, Ace-K, etc.

Submitted earlier with original title:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16778032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16778032)

------
ohiovr
I think I read about this on HN before. This is a common sugar like additive
put in icecream because of it's texture properties. Its like the favorite food
of the bug mentioned here. How did an artifical ingredient become a prefered
food for it?

